# What's the difference between small town & city people?



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

So I am looking for a examples of the differences between small town/ farm people compared to city people. I would like some to be humorous.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

The difference... Not much. "City people" and "country people" all need food, water, shelter, love, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dreambig92 (Feb 16, 2014)

I was teaching a "city kid" how to ride once,.It was supposed to be a date. After he learned to saddle and what not, he watched me get on my horse, then i told him to get on his. I watched for atleast 20 minutes before finally telling him his LEFT foot went into the stirrup and maybe he should "adjust his junk" as he kept squishing it or something causing obvious pain every time he lifted his leg to the stirrup... He also was trying to ride the horse like you would drive a truck, literally using the reins like a steering wheel and asked why the face didnt have a mirror. Though funny, I quit seeing him as he asked if we could have several more riding dates.

My dad is not so much city, but knows nothing about horses and thought my old horse was severly bothered by flies and couldnt figure out the fly sheet, so he duct taped it on. 

I have a really sweet bf right now, and he really wants to learn about horses (truely wants to learn) He was always raised in the country, but not around large animals. One day I went out to put the fly mask on and he thought I was trying to blindfold my horse. I covered his eyes with it and he was amazed it was see through. That is actually common in our area, when "city folk" come around they always want to know why the horses are blind folded.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Well I come from a very rural community and recently moved up to a city area. :lol: 

Where I used to live was very polite, help others, get your work done and if your in a store and see a mess you clean it up, don't leave it for the employees because they've got work to do at home too sort of place. Recently I was at the store and saw a mess. I walked up to an employee and asked for paper towels, they gave me some and soon gathered around and started hyperventilating that a customer was cleaning up a mess. They couldn't quite grasp the idea of communal work. haha

Another time I had some trail riders get lost and end up on my street (in the city lol) I had them put their horses in my backyard and rest up for a bit while I showed them directions. My neighbors almost had a cow! lol


----------



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

Common sense
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I grew up in the city. We now live in the country. So I've experienced both "worlds". 

Small town or country folk are more friendly but can also be too nosey. Every one knows or wants to know the juicy details of everything. It's hard to sneeze without someone calling to say "Bless you". They are more willing to help out in times of need without expecting something in return. 

In the city, no one seems to care who their neighbors are. It didn't used to be that way but it is now. Trying to get someone to help is like pulling teeth. 

When we lived in the city, I went over to our neighbors to tell them that they left the light on in their vehicle, I didn't even get a thanks. Just a slammed door in my face. 

It's funny when city folk get "concerned" because a horse is laying on the ground. "OMG! What's wrong with it? You should call someone!" Really? Horses do sleep laying down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

People who live in cities have no more idea what country life is like than country folk have about living in a big city
Its a lifestyle choice.


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

Hand gestures. I'll get a wave in the country and a finger in the city
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

jaydee said:


> People who live in cities have no more idea what country life is like than country folk have about living in a big city
> Its a lifestyle choice.


Also, living in the country doesn't mean your "country" or living in the city doesn't make you "city". 

Not everyone in the "country" is as friendly as everyone makes them out to be. Nor is everyone in the "city" as rude as people make them out to be. My neighbors are very friendly. My girlfriend mother will rent a airator for the lawn and due ALL her neighbors lawns also. During the hurricane people were pouring out from all over to help aide their neighbors, strangers or friends. I frequently go out of my way to help people. There are good people and bad people EVERYWHERE.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

While I think people are country or city people, I don't think it's because they live in one place or another, if that makes sense. They just grow up to be the way they are. 

I've noticed that city people do tend to be more standoffish or rude in consumer areas, aka the grocery store...to the cashier. They also are the ones that request plastic many times.

Country folk are usually friendly, but sometimes they lose their temper too and come off extremely rude. They seem to like paper more. Oh, and they're the ones that come in smelling like...ahh...pigs. Ick. 

I have a friend that would be considered a city girl. She rides with me and my best friend, who I would consider more country people. She has been riding for years but still has beginner tendencies. First of all, she has this thing where she always falls off. And I have absolutely no idea how. She'll just fall off. She's a great sport about it and is fearless, so points there, but she just doesn't...I don't know...click with it? She also has unrealistic ideas about horses still. The horses can stay in the trailer parked for hours. She forgets horses can slip on ice. She wants to gallop out on the trails ALL THE TIME. And every time we get to a somewhat steep hill or creek bank, she freaks out. And she always thinks we're going to get lost when I know the trails fairly well...though this is probably because my BFF and I got lost out on the trails at night once and she heard about it...long story...

If you're like me, a country person, though not on the extreme end of the spectrum, you probably enjoy quietness outside with lots of scenery and no traffic or people. I dislike cities because they are noisy and there are too many people. I like the solitude. I can clean up well, but 99.9% of the time I'm in cowboy boots. My podiatrist told me to nix the cowboy boots - I won't. My dermatologist gave me acne medication and told me to stay out of the sun. Not going to happen. You'll never catch me in heels, crowds give me a headache, I'm uncomfortable in formal attire, and I don't care for being proper, just genuine. 

I feel like city people have more "modern" things and décor, while country folk tend to be more "country" in their selections lol. 

I could go on, but I can't think of anything off the top of my head right now.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Honestly I don't think there's a difference. It really rubs me the wrong way when people act like there is...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

City people haven't a clue (in this area anyways) how to drive in the snow, lol.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, the last time we had relatives from NY visit us they were petrified of the night. We have no outdoor lighting or street lights where we live. When the sun goes down, it's dark. This is normal for me. I never really thought anything of it. Our relatives were totally freaked!

I don't always lock my front door. First of all, I've always lived somewhere with a dog. If a stranger comes anywhere near the house, everyone will know because of all the barking. Second, break ins are pretty much unheard of where I live. Third, everyone assumes everyone else has a gun and isn't afraid to use it. Fourth, I don't own anything of value. Do you want my old "dumb" phone with only calling capabilities, my lap top that I bought refurbished 3 years ago, or my television that only works sometimes? You can have it! My renters insurance will just replace it with a better one! If you can fit it in your car, you can have my falling apart Kmart furniture too! Most city-people I know wouldn't dare leave their door unlocked even when they're home during the day.

In the country, most people drive old, dirty pick up trucks. In a city (or more so the suburbs), I see a lot of shiny pick up trucks that have probably never seen a bale of hay or hauled anything other than the driver.

People in the country are not normally afraid of poop, dirt, dead things, the smell of fertilizer, pig pens and cow pies. Flies don't bother us. City people are generally horrified by all of the above. My husband and I are surrounded by dairy farms. We leave our windows open all summer long because we don't have A/C. My hubby's city-dwelling parents complain that our house smells like cow and the sight of a fly makes them freak out. They refuse to walk around the barn for fear of stepping in horse poop and have to wash their hands or use hand sanitizer every time they touch a horse.

City people are shocked when I tell them I put about 70 miles on my car every day, just driving to and from work and my grandparent's farm, because things are so far apart, but I only spend about an hour in the car, total, because there aren't many other cars on the road, or cops. I can easily drive more than 20 miles at a time without encountering a single traffic light. I just remember the first time my husband came to visit me out here. I met him in college and he's from the Philadelphia area. His parents were going to be in the area for another reason. I told him to hitch a ride with them, and I would pick him up. I told him to just call me when he was about 20 minutes away and I would meet him. He looked it up on google maps and exclaimed. "There's no way you'll be there in 20 minutes! That's like, 20 miles! That will take you _at least_ an hour!" I just laughed.

On the flip side, city people can parallel park, but I have not attempted it since I took my driver's test 9 years ago.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Neither do some of the natives here!!!!
I lived in London for several years and although I found city life tough on me the people were friendly but the last country village we lived in (UK) they didn't accept newcomers well at all - even those that had moved from other rural parts


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Biggest difference is between what people have learned from their environment. As an example 4 of us were sitting around a table one day swapping stories. We got onto how many times us and friends wrecked as kids crossing cattle guards on our bikes. We were whooping it up and laughing about the wrecks while the fourth guy sat there with a confused look on his face. Finally he asked what's a cattle guard is. 

On the flip side three of us were talking about where we were from and the other two were from the same big city. They started talking about east side and west side while flashing what I assumed were gang signs. I asked what the gang signs meant and they looked at me like I was an idiot. For those like me if you hold three fingers up that forms a W for west side then three fingers to the side form an E for east side.

Then the biggest difference. You can talk city boys into peeing on electric fences...


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I do think there is a difference between city people and country people, and while we rib at them, they probably rib at us. Both have pros and cons. If you say something about one or the humor with a light, playful sense of humor without being rude, I think it is okay. 

Here's a video y'all should watch with the country/city concept:


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Corazon Lock said:


> I do think there is a difference between city people and country people, and while we rib at them, they probably rib at us. Both have pros and cons. If you say something about one or the humor with a light, playful sense of humor without being rude, I think it is okay.
> 
> Here's a video y'all should watch with the country/city concept:
> 
> Evention Tv Presents: The Difference Between Regular People and Horse People - YouTube


I was JUST about to post this LOL.

My favorite is the horse poop one


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Having gone from living in downtown Los Angeles to the absolute middle of nowhere..... I have to say I've seen everything posted in BOTH types of people.

I was flipped off tonight because apparently the guy behind me didn't appreciate me slowing down to turn left (we're talking swampy, mucky, ucky, dirt road right now). 

I knew every single last one of my neighbors for blocks when we lived in the city and I can't count how many times they babysat, mowed my lawn, brought over cookies, etc..

My kids attend a very rural school. They literally are bused up to an hour away from 4 towns just to get enough kids. We're talking gravel roads, 2 stoplights max. (and that's the biggest town...mine has none), no grocery stores, minimal gas stations and tiny local stores. I was quite shocked when a kid came over for the weekend, stepped off my back porch and goes "There's POOP! Like POOP on the ground!!" This was followed by shrieking and running when Maggie the ultra-pregnant cow waddled up to see if she had treats and much amazement that "you open the door thingy and there's like EGGS in nests and chickens!!" I guess nobody has animals "in-town" (2-3 streets worth of a trailer park)!

I had chickens in LA, unfortunately mine turned out to be all Roosters and somebody turned me in (wasn't the neighbors....they all brought veggie scraps over to feed them!). 5 hens were allowed in my itty, bitty yard though!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Over my 59 years, I have lived in a large city (1+ million), suburbs, a small town (<5000), just outside town in the county, and currently in a rural area (seems like a pattern) ;-)

The biggest differences is that people in town and the suburbs get upset when your horse craps in the road. Heaven forbid that you get some manure on your tires ;-)


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I think the biggest difference is the social one. We rural folk smile and say hello to everyone. In the city one avoids eye contact and definitely not acknowledge a stranger.


----------



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

Corazon Lock said:


> Here's a video y'all should watch with the country/city concept:


Roflmfao at the water pail skit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

There IS a difference, and those that say there isn't are apparently blind and deaf. 

I could never live in the city. I grew up in Maine, where our biggest city is tiny. I do occasionally like to go to Boston for a weekend, but by the time the end of the weekend rolls around, I am ready to go home! 

I have a hard time with how complicated city living is. Everyone is always is a hurry, and because of that, their common courtesy goes down the crapper. People are always honking their horns, cutting people off and swearing. No one ever stops to let someone cross the street, and if they do, you can bet your buns the people behind them will cause a ruckus! Slow down people! Life is short!

Where I come from, people stop and let other cross the road. People let others pull out into heavy traffic, and a friendly wave is exchanged as a "thank you." When your mail gets put in your neighbor's mailbox, they deliver it to you themselves, and bring pie. Not throw it away. When your dog gets loose or goes to visit the neighbor, the neighbors throw sticks and let the dog play with their dog, and then bring it home when play time is over. The guy down the street that has private property with "no trespassing" signs plastered all over it, calls you up during hunting season and offers it to you for a place to trail ride, where you and your horse will be safer. 

It takes me 5 minutes to drive from my house to my office. I like that. I rent a 1400 sq ft. house for the same price as my sister's efficiency apartment just outside of Boston. 

The air I breathe is fresh, and occasionally salty from the harbor mist first thing in the morning. It never smells like smog or car exhaust. In the summer, I have a nice breeze that is never blocked by buildings upon buildings. 

Its a simple life in the "country." Its the way I prefer it. My sister would go insane living like this. She needs to always have somewhere to go and something to do. And the type of work she does really requires her to be in a city setting.

I have no issue with city folk, as long as they remember common courtesy when they visit the country... That means, if you're from the city, and I let you out in traffic, you better wave to me to say "thanks!!"


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I've lived in the country for all of my life. I dated a guy from Milwaukee WI...yeah there is def a difference and the difference ended up breaking us up. He loved the big city, I hated it. When I was visitng him one year for Christmas I could actually hear his neighbor next door talking in their kitchen....yeah a little to close for comfort. Also from what I've noticed is city folks tend to not be as friendly. Where I come from you say hello and wave to random people driving by. 
I also had a friend that lived in the city that came over to our place for a weekend. I wanted to climb the fence to get into the horse pasture instead of walking over to the gate and the whole time shes climbing it she is yelling "HELP ME"....:lol:


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

One of the biggest misconceptions I've seen is that country life is slower... What?!?!?!!!

We work from sunup to sundown 7 days a week, and on holidays. There is always something to be done. My city friends are always going to functions or parties or even coming out here for fun... Fun? Who has time for that?
It's rush to get the hay done, rush to get the garden in and out, rush to get enough wood chopped, and on and on!

Being so far out one has to always be prepared. Most city folk wouldn't know what to do if the trucks stopped rolling in...
I could easily survive if the world went to pot.

Most of my city girlfriends can't cook... Even proclaim it proudly! HA! I cook three GOOD meals a day, that there's braggin rights in these here hills! You never know when someone's going to show up for dinner, and if they do you know they'll be hungry. They're probably coming to help you out by doing some kind of physical labor.

Clean houses... I have to sweep three times a day, clean the kitchen three times a day...
I've also had almost every kind of animal on the farm live inside at one point... Baby deer, chickens, dogs, baby goats, LOL!!!

When my female city friends visit they "just don't see how I do it..." They'd be terrified to live out here, especially stay overnight alone. Heck I'm more scared of people than I am a snake or a bear.

Junk "yards".... 
That's TREASURE not JUNK! Although my yard is spotless, I truly appreciate other people's junky yards. There is just so much useful STUFF in theirs. It's all I can do not to pull over and ask to "shop", lol!

Jack of all trades...
Country folk have to be plumbers, electricians, vets, builders, mechanics, you name it. It costs a bloody fortune to get people out here to do work. A person also had to be able to rig stuff to "make it" until they get to town.
"Make it" is our mantra out here!
How are you doing? "Makin it".
Don't say you cant, just "make it" happen.
Lets get that patched so we can "make it" for another month.

Neighbors out here are priceless. When I lived in town they were nuisances. Bad kids, bad dogs, property line issues, no privacy, drama drama drama... We all get together here several times a year to drink/party/canoe etc. if someone has a grudge it's easily forgotten over a bottle of moonshine! 

Like you guys said, in the country everyone waves, smiles, and is generally ready to offer a helping hand. We live in a scenic area where city folk come to gawk at the breathtaking mountains. They drive 10-20 miles an hour on the hwy and NEVER EVER pull over to let a faster car go by. This drives us insane! Especially because we all pull off for the sports cars who want to enjoy the winding road or for each other because we know people have to get places and speed limits are optional... Only one county officer on duty, and he's usually tied up in town.

There are also daily wrecks out here due to inexperienced motorcyclists attempting one of the most dangerous scenic highways in the country, and idiots going TOO fast. You think the city people stop to offer help? Nope. I've watched several cars in front of me gawk, but they never stop. All of us out here have helped save a life or two, and stopped to comfort a new widow and get them help.
Help is at least an hour away, usually involving a helicopter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm from the "city"... 

People from the city are friendly. Just because we don't say hello to every single person who drives by doesn't mean we aren't friendly, and certainly not . When 3 million people live in your county. All the neighbors are friendly in my city. I've hardly even seen anyone be rude to a worker. The one time I did I was SURE to rip the woman a new one. I know and talk to all the workers in the stores I frequent. 

Yeah, "city people" are busy. They cost of living in a city vs that in the country is more. Long Island, for example, the average income is TWICE that of the rest of the country. 10% of those people will make 5x the average of the rest of the country. We have to work hard to maintain that lifestyle. We are also busy because we actually have things to do! We have movie theaters, amazing places to eat, NYC is a short train ride away, great entertainment, beaches, boating, parks, lots of recreational activities. People in small towns... How many times can you do the same things over and over again? 

One thing I love about the city is pride. I LOVE where I live. I'm proud to say I'm from New York. When we do it we do it well. We have some of the best health care facilities and great schools. 

Another thing I love about the city... Diversity. There are black people, Asian people, Buddhists, Muslims, gay people, young and old, etc. you can be anyone you want to be when you grow up in a city. You'll have opportunities you'll never have in a small town. 

Just because we don't think that smelling like cow crap everyday is appealing doesn't mean that city people are stupid. I'd feel pretty darn lucky to be born with the "privilege" of growing up in a farm setting. Likewise, I'm sure there are people who would rather be born into the "city" lifestyle. 

Some "differences" city people see in "small town" people are they close minded, bible thumpers, backwards, slow, etc. Do I think they are true? No, but there are lots of people who think that way. 

The door swings both ways here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Lived both in "city" (small to American yardstick tho) and in a small town, I've personally noticed few differencies. Tho also cultural issues can play some role, you have to remember that I come from Finland.

What _I_ experienced is that city people are more open to differency and different people. They might seem to be distant from a perspective of a small-towner, like don't (seemingly) care that much of other people around them, but I believe that it's result of a city life and different social networks and lifestyle. On the other hand, there can be some urban networks in hoods.

In small town, the community is might more close-knit and safe when "everyone knows everyone". The downside is that tolerance toward differency and "outsiders" can be low. I personally experienced that it was difficult to get in the town society when I moved from a city to a small town.

Sure these are just my views and it's possible that them don't represent the truth.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I think it's a misconception that small towns aren't diverse. We have everything from Buddhists to Catholics to Baptists, black, white, Asians, Pacific Islanders, Mexican, British, German, Italian, etc... The thing I find different is everyone out here has more of a "community" mentality. Where as in the large city I left it was becoming "segregated".

It's also not like small town people don't have culture or have never experienced it... They do drive.

Granted the stereotype of "if you weren't born here you'll never belong here" rings true for some, but they are by far a minority. I grew up small town, large city, international, etc. When we first moved here most everyone embraced us.
Actually the "old timers" became our friends first.
That's in a town of 3,500 and a county of only 18,000 people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I live in a small town and when we shop we go to the big city - because our town doesn't have costco and stuff like that.

I always say that you know you are in the city when people stand by the stoplights or crosswalks, acting like they will cross - then when you tak all your time to slow down and back traffic up to let them by, they wave you on because they werent going to cross in the first place. 

I actually have some good ones i came up with, but i cant rmemeber at the moment.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I think the difference is in how City People and Country Folk view/experience every day life:

For example:

A bad day for a city person would be if Starbucks mixed up your drink order and you got a regular Mocha with Whip when you ordered a Soy Mocha without Whip.

A bad day for country folk would be if your best milk producing cow died and you find out that your sweetheart is also your cousin.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

SlideStop said:


> I'm from the "city"...
> 
> People from the city are friendly. Just because we don't say hello to every single person who drives by doesn't mean we aren't friendly, and certainly not . When 3 million people live in your county. All the neighbors are friendly in my city. I've hardly even seen anyone be rude to a worker. The one time I did I was SURE to rip the woman a new one. I know and talk to all the workers in the stores I frequent.
> 
> ...


I wasn't trying to make it sound one sided... I can appreciate the things people like about the city, its just not for me. My future step son lives in NYC and my future step daughter is there right now looking at schools. My sister and many friends live in the city. I like to visit, but here in the country is where my heart is. I like how simple life is here. We do have a movie theatre and a few really amazing restaurants... that's all I need! I am too busy with my horse, children, and work to have much time to do any of those things anyway. And while you can appreciate all the things there are to do in the city, I appreciate doing nothing from time to time. 

To each their own. 

And regardless of your opinion- I still want a darn "thank you" wave if I ever let you out into traffic or stop so you can cross the road!! :wink:


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

waresbear said:


> City people haven't a clue (in this area anyways) how to drive in the snow...


how to drive in the rain...
how to drive in the sun, etc.
Give me the WHOLE ROAD when it's bad and I can drive ANYONE home safely. Put me on the road with city-trained drivers and somebody gets hurt...or injured...or dead.
I was born in a big city (Philadelphia), moved as a child to the suburbs of a big city (Chicago), moved to a smallish city (Champaign) and now live in the tiny "Town That Time Forgot," with maybe, 199 other people (if you can find them all, like the sign suggests.)
I don't think that "friendly" describes either. You can find "nice" everywhere, you can find "mean" everywhere, you can find "weird" everywhere and location doesn't always keep you safe. 
I have a gun and dogs for that, ha, ha!!
You have to love the quiet and the dark and the wild animals to love the country. I happen to love that my neighbors are too far away to see me through my windows, so I can get dressed in front of them. In town, your neighbor's windows are ~15 feet from your own!
The country is dirty and gritty. It takes a whole boatload of work to manicure your front yard, and when you have horses to train you may not ever get to it.
Country horseman have "grades" of clothing. I wear the worst rags to muck stalls and clean the barn and the basement. I wear the next grade up to just throw out hay, and the next grade up to ride. When I lived in the suburbs I would wear my _best_ jeans or show pants to ride...Until I started ripping them on nails. You learn quickly it's dollar foolish to ruin your good stuff. You also save your leather boots by NOT throwing them on just to feed.
I stopped CW Reenacting (supposedly) bc the horsepeople were getting sloppy and dangerous. They WERE, but the real reason is that I can ride, burn paper, dig and plant and do pretty much anything I went to events to enjoy, just by walking out my back door.
I would be heartbroken if I had to move back to the big city. I understood it, lived near it, worked downtown and took the train with everybody else, and I could do it again, but it isn't where my heart is.
P.S. I lock my doors bc I STILL can't get over how country people will just walk right in your house...if you let them. =b


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

When I look at it in states, the around montana we all don't care that it is -20, we are going to school. Two feet of snow? No problem!!

Around georgia and such
five degrees, no school.
half inch of snow, no school.
Rainy, no school.

haha!! We had a horrible snowstorm - meet the news papers? nope.
A few states got half inch of snow and nothing else - posted *everywhere*


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Hmm...I've never had a bad day because Starbucks mixed up my drink, I've never been in a traffic accident even in the rain, I don't flip people off in traffic and I grew up off roading and riding horses, guess I must be a country person with the wrong address!! 

One thing I do notice..."thank you" waves while driving do not mean the same thing everywhere. Give me a wave as you cut me off without a blinker because you've missed your exit and I don't care where I am, I take that as sarcastic as all get out. You know you made a mistake at my expense and possible danger....I sure as heck am not saying you're welcome. Me following traffic laws doesn't mean I have to thank every driver I pass, my arm would be tired by the end of my drive to work let alone my way home! I live in a part of the country where city and country often blend and I notice bad drivers all over, not just in congested areas. 

I appreciate spending time in both rural and more populated areas and typically try not to generalize areas by the few people I encounter each day. There are good hearted and cruel people everywhere, not just in the city.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

People are the same everywhere, it's the surroundings that change. There are rude people, kind people, considerate people, selfish people everywhere.

Living in a big crowded city means that one sees hundreds, thousands of faces each day. It's impossible to say hello to all of them.

Living in a big city makes it easy to find casual labour. Makes it easier to make a living doing casual labour! Living in the middle of nowhere means you have to learn to be more self-sufficient. 

However, as the OP wanted a humorous example, this one comes from an old work colleague.

He came over on the boat from small-village Ireland to London at the tender age of 21. Where he came from, if you get on the bus you talk to the other occupant(s), most of whom you are probably related to or grew up with.

In London there is a kind of 'public transport courtesy code' that has developed as a result of millions of people being forced to share their personal space. In essence, you never intentionally get in someone else's space, but if you are forced to so do, you still keep out of their bubble. Respect their privacy mentally even if you can't do it physically.

So, he got on a bus with one other occupant on it. Quite possibly some poor innocent Londoner who was tired, and enjoying a moment of peace. The Irish lad goes and sits NEXT TO the other passenger, offers him his hand to shake, and introduces himself. He then proceeds to chat the entire journey. An innocent culture clash :lol:


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Very little actually.
They both plan vacations to see & experience the other side and both look forward to getting home to their own abode.

The grass is always greener (due to the muck).


----------



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

There are definitely arguments for differences but there is one similarity. We are all proud of where we come from and are willing to defend it.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

kiltsrhott said:


> Well, the last time we had relatives from NY visit us they were petrified of the night. We have no outdoor lighting or street lights where we live. When the sun goes down, it's dark. This is normal for me. I never really thought anything of it. Our relatives were totally freaked!
> 
> I don't always lock my front door. First of all, I've always lived somewhere with a dog. If a stranger comes anywhere near the house, everyone will know because of all the barking. Second, break ins are pretty much unheard of where I live. Third, everyone assumes everyone else has a gun and isn't afraid to use it. Fourth, I don't own anything of value. Do you want my old "dumb" phone with only calling capabilities, my lap top that I bought refurbished 3 years ago, or my television that only works sometimes? You can have it! My renters insurance will just replace it with a better one! If you can fit it in your car, you can have my falling apart Kmart furniture too! Most city-people I know wouldn't dare leave their door unlocked even when they're home during the day.
> 
> ...


^^^This totally>>>.... "People in the country are not normally afraid of poop, dirt, dead things, the smell of fertilizer, pig pens and cow pies. Flies don't bother us. City people are generally horrified by all of the above."


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

city people are not afraid of elevators to the 70th floor, of subways that are 4 stories underground, of high speed trains, of taxis driven by strange looking "fureners", of crowds. they are not fazed by heavy traffic or complex street layouts, nor reading timetables of complex subway and bus routes.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, it's just a difference in experience. Neither is better or worse than the other...just different.

I can hook up 4 head of horses and go plow a field. I can take a previously untouched horse to a competent riding partner in just a few weeks.....

But if you ask me to navigate a mall? Yeah, I'll look at you like you sprouted antlers LOL.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

EmilyJoy said:


> ^^^This totally>>>.... "People in the country are not normally afraid of poop, dirt, dead things, the smell of fertilizer, pig pens and cow pies. Flies don't bother us. City people are generally horrified by all of the above."


We all tend to dislike things or fear things that we aren't used too. 
I grew up in the rural life and no one loved the outdoors more than my mother but in our household the outdoors stayed outdoors because she didn't like all that poop and dirt trailed into her home
My husband has worked in hands on agricultural jobs but he loathes dog poop and any cleaning up in that area is always my job - he would be the one throwing away a pair of good shoes rather than clean them off if he trod in any!!!
PS - I hate flies, they disgust me, having to live with them bothers me a lot. There are downsides to country living


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes... Totally agree, I'm not saying I love poop, hate dog/cat poop, flies drive me crazy, but somethings you grit your teeth and have the "get r done" attitude vs I might get my hands dirty or break a finger nail...

Like even burying dead animals, it's a job I hate but I've learned to get it over with asap and go on with life, I may feel bad about a chicken dieing but it's part of life.

I think Walt Disney has too much influence in city folk or country ones that watch too much TV, don't understand that horses/dolphins/deer/bears etc. in real life aren't lovey-dovey heros or that they don't talk and want to be your friend. But that's another rant for some other time.

I do agree that certain people enjoy certain things, most country folks wouldn't dream of living in the city and most city folks wouldn't dream of living in the country, everyone's different, one or the other isn't wrong.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

City people do not tend to value "things" on the basis of how useful they are and they also tend to "expect" convenience. Which explains why they live in a city.


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nothing bothers me most when small town folks need to go into the "big city" Sorry folks. Regina is not a big city. And driving in Regina isn't that bad. It's also called GPS. 

It always fathoms me why they freak out at driving in bigger places. It's not that scary, and I have anxiety about getting lost. Although I do HATE driving in Calgary. Who the hell ever thought highway driving in the middle of the city was a good idea?

And honestly, the drama. You do not find the same type of drama in the city as you do in small towns. When I lived in a small town of Sask. I was disgusted to find that woman in their 40's had more drama at work then I ever dealt with in Elementary school or high school. It was ridiculous. I can't handle that kind of crap. How all the friendships change, how they hate that person, two days later they're best friends again. Then it happens again. Ya, not my cup of tea.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

thetemp, gps! Such a wonderful thing! I would avoid cities all together no matter _what_ the cost if it weren't for GPS!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Growing up I lived about 5 miles out from a medium sized town. After high school moved to the city for work. Met my husband there ( he was raised in the city too) and after his retirement we moved to a very rural area and are 12 miles from a town with a grocery store, 7 miles from the closest little burg that has a convenience store.

HUGE difference in the way we think and do things. 

He thinks nothing of running to town for a gallon of milk and that's all the way to the grocery store because their milk is 50 cents cheaper than at the convenience store. I was brought up you only go to town once a week and if you run out of something you do without until shopping day.

Him- So what if we set the perimeter fence in a few feet so we don't have to clear all the scrub trees that grew up in the old fence line?
Me- You do not give up one square inch of your ground. It's all precious.

I would like to do things to make us more self sufficient. He wants all the modern conveniences.

He never carries cash, you'll never catch me without it.

He wants house dogs, I want outdoor farm dogs.

Those are a few off the top of my head. I'm sure if I sat and thought about it I could come up with a lot more. He gets mad when I call him a city boy. LOL


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I found that living in the country you have to a lot more flexible on time. When you go to the shops you make the time to talk to the cashiers, and possibly other shoppers. Taking your dog for a walk in town you'll likely be stopped multiple times to talk about dogs. Sometimes you'll have to wait in line a bit longer, or wait for things to be ordered in. If you don't like something you can't try to bully your way or make a scene to get what you want. 

In the city I've found people are just as friendly. I don't buy into the whole "country people are friendlier" it only seems that way because people in the country often make the time to stop and talk. The level of stress can be higher in cities, just because people have to manage things like traffic, public transport, higher costs of living, and often more "competitive" employment places. 

I personally like the in-between. Small cities of 30,000 - 100,000, where you're not isolated and there isn't too much traffic or commuting, or very competitive work places. There is still a community feel but it's not so clique-y, and there are still new people to meet all the time!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

People in a Big City tend to breath in more Pollution

People in small towns tend to breath in Cleaner Air

.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Zeke said:


> thank you" waves while driving do not mean the same thing everywhere. Give me a wave as you cut me off without a blinker because you've missed your exit and I don't care where I am, I take that as sarcastic as all get out. You know you made a mistake at my expense and possible danger....I sure as heck am not saying you're welcome. Me following traffic laws doesn't mean I have to thank every driver I pass, my arm would be tired by the end of my drive to work let alone my way home! I live in a part of the country where city and country often blend and I notice bad drivers all over, not just in congested areas.
> .


I don't expect a 'thank you' wave when you cut me off. You seem to be misunderstanding... when I slow down, wave for you to pull out (the opposite of being cut off) that IS NOT being cut off.

Also, its rare that I am cut off in traffic where I come from. And when I am, its some jerk with out of state plates.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Agreed we are all humans, city or rural. 
There are differences and the gap is getting wider. 
Some thirty + years ago I took a group of inner city school children and their teachers for a farm experience. None knew that the wheat was harvested and made bread, best of all was their shock on seeing the cows being milked and tasting proper milk. One child was adamant that he was _never, ever_going to drink milk again.

I was in London when a man coming out of a tube station collapsed and fell on the steps. Everyone just walked around him and a woman collecting for some charity at the top of the steps looked and continued to rattle her collection tin. 
I stopped, the man had had a heart attack. If people are to busy to want to help a fellow citizen then city life is not for me.

I think values are very different. 

I agree that rural folk want to know everything that is going on but, in a bad time they are there to help. 

I took a new neighbours children for a walk with the dogs. They had just moved from London to rural. When my greyhound killed a rabbit, the children were nearly in tears. When I explained that the rabbits were pests and showed them where they had eaten enormous patches of the wheat field they were happier. Next time the dog was on a rabbit they were screaming out "Get him, get him!" 

What makes me maddest is the bunny huggers, people who are anti badgers being culled because of TB, anti hunting with hounds because they think that the countryside runs itself. They do not understand that it all has to be managed.

I loved the part in Crocodile Dundee when he remarks on the woman who had had psychiatric problems and when asked if there were such problems where he came from he said, "No, if you have a problem you tell Wally and then everyone knows so you don't have a problem."


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

While I can appreciate the pros of living in the city- I can appreciate what I woke up to this morning much more. I wouldn't want to spend my life any other way.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I have not read all the posts so bare with me.


I grew up on a small hay farm with several horses. Now I live in a small apartment in the middle of a college town. I do not like it and I can't wait to move out to the "country". 

The biggest thing for me is city people think "going out" means clubs, bars, etc. Where I'm from going out means anything from a bonfire to mudding to riding horses. There is always something to do out side in a small town. 

I don't drink and I don't like club scenes so I barely leave my apartment except to go to the local park. All anyone wants to do around here is get drunk and I find it very annoying :?


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Foxhunter said:


> Agreed we are all humans, city or rural.
> There are differences and the gap is getting wider.
> Some thirty + years ago I took a group of inner city school children and their teachers for a farm experience. None knew that the wheat was harvested and made bread, best of all was their shock on seeing the cows being milked and tasting proper milk. One child was adamant that he was _never, ever_going to drink milk again.


LOL I can relate to this one. My husband is an Eagle Scout and still occasionally volunteers for the Boy Scouts. We once took a group of underprivileged city cub scouts on a farm tour. We were touring the farms of the agricultural college we both attended, showing them all the animals and what they're used for, when one boy shouts "Look! Blueberries!" He stooped down and swiped a fist full of sheep turds. I had to quickly jump in and knock the pellets out of his hand before he ate them. When I explained that those were not, indeed, blueberries, he was very embarrassed!

Though I have to agree with Tinyliny too!



tinyliny said:


> city people are not afraid of elevators to the 70th floor, of subways that are 4 stories underground, of high speed trains, of taxis driven by strange looking "fureners", of crowds. they are not fazed by heavy traffic or complex street layouts, nor reading timetables of complex subway and bus routes.


Though I, as a small-town girl, may be able to distinguish blue berries from sheep poop, I am totally lost trying to navigate subway and train systems, and one-way streets. I have never been higher than the 4th floor in a building and the thought of going any higher makes me nervous, especially on a windy day!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I think that one side will often get a bad rep from the other. Apparently there are lots of rural living people on this thread! xD

I was born in Orange County, California and moved to an upscale suburb of Denver, Colorado when I was 7. I can say that kindness is regional. 

I will always have a preference for the suburbs--I think they are a happy medium between the two--but I can appreciate both other lifestyles and see that they both have great things to offer.

Also, being a nice person really doesn't have anything to do with where you live: it's how you are raised and how you choose to be. xD The Denver/Boulder area has some of the nicest people I have ever met, despite being a "city".


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It is definitely a regional thing - moving from one place to another as much as I have over the years that's something you notice a lot
The most friendly place I've ever lived was a village in Kent UK that was quite rural but home to a lot of people who worked in London - they were always central to supporting the typical country events and extremely sociable


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

I would agree with what everyone else is saying about kindness being a regional thing. I have certainly met some jerks in my small town, and encountered some very nice people in cities. I haven't really noticed much of a difference in the balance between mean and courteous people based on whether I'm in a city or small town. I think more people living in one area forces people to drive a little more aggressively. If you don't you're not going to get anywhere! But people are still rude in my small town. People litter, let their dogs run loose through your pastures, don't pick up after themselves, drive down the road in the middle of the night with their windows rolled down and music blasting, graffiti road signs (and sometimes steal them), butt in front of you in line at the grocery store etc. That crap happens no matter where you live!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Strawberry 4Me, those are gorgeous pictures!

JCnGrace, I need my dogs inside the house at night. WE are the most important things to guard and IMHO dogs will only really bond to you if they really live with you.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I have witnessed "city people" move to the country that were probably unintelligent jerks all their life, but the two don't tend to mix well. For example, I have lived in open range most all my life, it is the law. Often "city people" think they know the law better than any "country person" on the basis they are from the city, I guess. It is not only the law, it is posted w rather large signs. It is as if "city people" have special eyesight that blinds them to these signs, before, during and after they purchased a place in the "country". City folk seem to want to move to the "country" and dictate the rules city style. Then why did they move to the country? Some city people differ from country folks in that you can't take the city out of a city person and they (city people ) are unable to reason out the different needs/operations/purpose between city and country. I don't wonder why there is no bakery near me, not even near-ish. Why would someone wonder why there are cattle - in open range!!?? Lots of folks riding the short bus in cities, I guess.
This, of course, isn't to say you won't find some real unpleasant folks in the country. It is just an observed "difference".


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

My big dogs always live outside around the barn and are very protective of the property and of us
The only time I have them indoors is if I'm on my own and have to have delivery people or a workman here that I don't really know anything about
I'm not used to having anything other than a small dog indoors and it took a lot of persuading for my mother to allow that - I thought it was mean of her then but now I'm exactly the same!!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Regarding dogs, one interesting thing about keeping them in the country. When I kept a dog in town, I always had to keep her on a leash bc of ordinances AND bc I couldn't trust her to stay with me, if I didn't.
My two 6yo dogs NEVER run off. I let them several times a day and they come and sit on the steps if I don't follow them soon afterwards. When it's light they stay fairly close by, but run and play and check out the property. At night, they stick to me like glue. When I go someplace in town, they refuse to leave me side, whether I have a leash on them or night. AND, funny, they get SOO excited when they see me pick UP their leashes. I am AG2 and don't have to leash them on my property, but there is a leash law in Longview. My neighbors take their 1 1/2yo son on wagon walks when the weather is nice. We visited last summer when they stopped, then they walked on. I hadn't noticed that my dogs went WITH them! The 2nd time this happened they said our neighbors complained that they weren't on leashes, SOOO, the 3rd time I gave them the leashes to use.
I think it's great to have an outside dog, but I can't see me ever doing it.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Missy--Unfortunately, "city people" typically have just as many not nice things to say about "country people".

Frankly, I'm nice to everyone I meet. xD I don't care where I am.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

speaking of dogs in the city, many years ago when I went to Brussels, in Belgium, the minute we stepped out of the airport taxi, we were assailed byt the distinct odor of dog poo after a rain. the city was one gigantic field of dogbombs . . .EVERYWHERE! you could not take your eyes off the sidewalk when out walking for fear of hitting a bullseye. Paris was much the same, though a bit less. 

Now, this was 25 years ago, and I assume things have changed, but you just cannot allow dogs to both roam free and poo free when you live in a city. it's very bad for the water that runs off the concrete into the sewer and then into the ocean.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

I think living in the country makes you more resourceful, and independent. The old saying you can fix anything with some baling twine and duct tape holds true for a lot things. We are forced to be prepared for emergency and disaster, in the rural areas we are not top priority in the event of massive power outages, flooded roads, and hospitals are over an hour drive. We have food reserves for people and animals, gas reserves for generators, hand pumps for the wells, chain saws, tow chains, tarps and the list goes on. Luckily being in Florida we don't have to worry about winter storms but hurricanes take months to recover from, and we have been 4-6 weeks without power in the heat of summer after a hurricane. My family did not have to get in a FEMA line, we had everything we needed to survive. Neighbors pitched in with heavy equipment and chain saws to clear the roads. We learn how to do without. And there is always work to be done, not a whole lot of time to relax.

I have never lived in a city, but I have visited them and appreciated being able to walk everywhere or ride a bus, though figuring out the bus schedule was tough at first. It was kind of cool having so many offerings right outside out hotel door, but I was glad to come home. I have read how some folks in the big city apartments use their oven for storage and go out to eat everyday, I cannot fathom that type of lifestyle much less surviving a catastrophic event.

My kids are better off in the country they can run outside without constraints of traffic, the yard is their playground, they climb trees, dig holes, run for miles, make mud, build fortes and learn about life. Animals breeding=sex ed, animals get born, animals grow up, animals provide food for us = circle of life. Animals become part of your family=compassion for life, animals die=part of life is dying. We had a little girl at our house while we were processing some rabbits and chickens, she was heart broken over the entire process. I asked her where she though meat came from she said Publix (local grocery store), the poor girl never knew that the meat she eats once was alive, and she was 10yo. I called her mom and apologized if I traumatized her daughter, I think I traumatized the mom as well. 

I understand some people choose to live in the big cities and everywhere in between and would never fault someone for their choices, there are good and bad people, friendly, not so friendly people everywhere. My preference is the country and the people in the high rises and zero lot lines can keep them. But if they ever want to come visit my door will be open with some fresh rabbit, home grown veggies and fresh brewed sweet.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

last summer we were having my soon to be step daughter's surprise 18th birthday party. I went next door and asked the neighbor if we could have everyone park in her driveway so there would be no cars in our own, as to not ruin the surprise. No problem! She of course did not care one bit... 

same situation in the city... ask someone to give up their parking spot... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^There is some discrepancy with that example, as in a true city many people do not have their own parking spot. If they do, it's in a parking garage, and you cannot tell what belongs to which apartment anyway.

If you mean suburb, then I really think it depends on the person. If one of my neighbors came to me (I live in an upscale neighborhood with an HOA and many schools) and asked me that same question, I'd most certainly say yes. It's the least I could do after all of the parties that have been thrown without the cops being called. xD

One could certainly argue for the environmental benefits like gssw did above... But I really feel that "city people" are getting a bad rep on this thread ): It's not fair to group all city people together just because people have had bad experiences while traveling there.

Look at the statistics: you typically are more likely to meet an unsavory character in a city simply because there are considerably more people. But does living in a city inherently make you selfish or unsavvy(sp?) or any other negative quality? No, of course not! Especially with the way that people move around these days.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^

lol.....

For 7 years I lived in a Big City, over a million people, downtown near the hospitals and universities.

I will say from my experience of the "bad rap" most that have posted have been very cordial about city dwellers :wink:

PS, not to mention I watch the Local News Every night and knows what goes on in the Big City I live near now :lol::lol:
.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

I like the city people for the most part really!! We are just very different in our wants and priorities... I like anyone from anywhere that can offer me a decent conversation about pretty much anything. So, I guess, as long as they can talk they are okay in my book... Talk and wave. Waving is pretty important too. :wink:

Just don't make me live there. I love my simple beautiful life. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm with Zexious, you guys are making those who live in cities sound like terrors. Are you forgetting your forum peers who live in cities and are just the same as you, human? Sure looks like you are.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Zexious, I don't think anyone feels "city people" are somehow genetically predisposed to being stereotypical "city people", or worse.  I believe that one's environment greatly affects their "mind set", and the city and country are two different "environments". Naturally, they produce two different mind sets. Of course not all people that live in "fill in the blank" are or act like "fill in the blank" in a given circumstances. That is a given.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Missy May said:


> Zexious, I don't think anyone feels "city people" are somehow genetically predisposed to being stereotypical "city people", or worse.  I believe that one's environment greatly affects their "mind set", and the city and country are two different "environments". Naturally, they produce two different mind sets. Of course not all people that live in "fill in the blank" are or act like "fill in the blank" in a given circumstances. That is a given.


Right. My fiance is a simple country woman... Bring her to the city and she immediately is in a hurry to go nowhere. Its definitely an environmental thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Strawberry4Me said:


> Right. My fiance is a simple country woman... Bring her to the city and she immediately is in a hurry to go nowhere. Its definitely an environmental thing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She is simple _and _wise...a keeper! :wink:

I was once forced to go into the _heart _of a large city back east due to a traffic violation (had to watch a movie to get the ticket "erased"). I took ONE wrong turn on my way out, maybe 2 blocks from the courthouse, and holy h***. It looked like something out of a movie complete w people w shopping carts full of junk. To people from the city it was "obvious" to be careful of where you were going and _why_. After that, it was obvious to me, too.:wink: I'd say if you don't know where you are going in a city...it is wise to go nowhere.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Southern--Again, that's just basic statistics... More people = more crime. Unfortunately, that's just how it works. I don't think it makes city people inherently more "bad" or "violent" xD There are just more of them, and therefore it is more likely that something will happen.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

You're also going to find more crime in the city because it's more convenient. 

After all, who wants to drive an hour out to the middle of nowhere to try and find a place to rob? Especially since there's a really good chance said country house will have a giant unfriendly dog! 

I don't trust county people any more than I do city ones, I just know that crime is much less out here because we're spread far apart, almost everyone has at least 1 big dog and they all have guns and know how to use them! 

Tradeoff though is that if something *does* happen, the police are really far away and won't be showing up any time soon.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Corporal said:


> Strawberry 4Me, those are gorgeous pictures!
> 
> JCnGrace, I need my dogs inside the house at night. WE are the most important things to guard and IMHO dogs will only really bond to you if they really live with you.


 Well, I don't really worry about break ins around here and if they tried they'd be met at the door with a gun. However the coyotes are coming in much too close for my comfort since we no longer have an outdoor dog (I worry about the barn cats, my 29 year old gelding and the 3 minis).

I also have the opposite experience with bonding. My outdoor dogs stayed right at my heels whenever I was outside. This indoor dog will take off at the least little distraction. I will say though that it's not really fair to compare him with my other dogs because he came to us as a starved, abused, and petrified of humans mess. He's come a long ways in the last few years but he's still not a normal happy go lucky dog. He's ok with us but when someone comes to visit he becomes an 88 lb. chicken.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Zexious said:


> Southern--Again, that's just basic statistics... More people = more crime. Unfortunately, that's just how it works. I don't think it makes city people inherently more "bad" or "violent" xD There are just more of them, and therefore it is more likely that something will happen.


SO maybe it's not country people I prefer, or the country it self.... Maybe I just prefer to be places where there are few people. Then I am less likely to meet someone I don't like. 

Here's to being a hermit! Cheers!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Hermits unite!! (Or ummm... Give cyber high fives... LOL!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

This commercial reminds me of what a small towns like. First guy, resident. Second guy is me walking into a small town place. 

Chevrolet Cruze TV Commercial, 'Gas Station' - iSpot.tv
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

SouthernTrails said:


> .
> 
> People in a Big City tend to breath in more Pollution
> 
> ...


That's why we think clearer. Haha just kidding. No one have a bird now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

it all depends on the individual and the subject

i've lived in big city's and small towns, foreign and domestic (Texas, Oklahoma, Alaska, South Korea, West Africa)

i've met country bumpkins without an ounce of common sense, and i've met big city folks that were dumb as a box of rocks ---- same in the other direction 

i can tell you from experience -- doesn't matter what environment you are in or from, the individuals are all different -- some will surprise you, and some will disappoint you -- 


when someone insults one group in favor of another group that is called prejudice


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

SlideStop said:


> This commercial reminds me of what a small towns like. First guy, resident. Second guy is me walking into a small town place.
> 
> Chevrolet Cruze TV Commercial, 'Gas Station' - iSpot.tv
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That was a commercial about the Chevy Cruze Clean "Diesel" and then ad guy said "with the best "Gas" mileage of any know hybrid"

Can anyone say dummy ...lol....

No wonder Chevy went bankrupt with stupid commercials like that .... :lol::lol:

.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

SouthernTrails said:


> That was a commercial about the Chevy Cruze Clean "Diesel" and then ad guy said "with the best "Gas" mileage of any know hybrid"
> 
> Can anyone say dummy ...lol....
> 
> ...


I know what it was about, I was using it as a funny example.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

SlideStop said:


> I know what it was about, I was using it as a funny example.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes you and I did, but the Chevy People did not, that was the Funny :lol::lol::lol:

.


----------



## sweetpea (Mar 7, 2014)

SlideStop said:


> I'm from the "city"...
> 
> People from the city are friendly. Just because we don't say hello to every single person who drives by doesn't mean we aren't friendly, and certainly not . When 3 million people live in your county. All the neighbors are friendly in my city. I've hardly even seen anyone be rude to a worker. The one time I did I was SURE to rip the woman a new one. I know and talk to all the workers in the stores I frequent.
> 
> ...


I'm from New Orleans, and now live in rural Alabama. There are differences between city folk and small town folk, at least around here. I'll put it this way...we've lived here since 2001, except for a 2 yr period when we moved back home. Long story. Anyhow, some of the rudest people I've met have been here. We've learned through several bad experiences that it's just better to not make friends with the locals, for the most part. Every time we have ever befriended a local, it always ended badly. They eventually want to borrow money, or your car or something substantial, then act offended when told no. I had one friend just assume I'd loan her my car without even asking. She called to let me know what time she'd be over to pick it up. Yet another called and asked if they could come see what we had in our freezer because the husband had been laid off. Our friends are all ex-military (there's an army base here). In the city, I NEVER had anyone EVER ask me my religion within the first 5 minutes of meeting me. I've NEVER had anyone literally turn their back on me, mid conversation, because of my religious beliefs. I'd never been judged because we don't go to church or because we drink on Sunday. Our daughter was never ostracized because of religion when we lived in the city. In the city, it didn't matter if you came from an "old family". I don't know. That being said, people in the city are always rush rush rush. Most really don't take time to slow down and relax. They are always in a hurry for something. Plus, where we live now I don't have to really worry about my car being broken into or my lawn furniture being stolen. I've been told I'm anti-social, as most people annoy me. I don't have patience for small talk or chit chat over the fence about the weather, and I'm not really interested in what their granddaughters boyfriends sister did last week. I love where we live, because we're out in the county. I literally don't have to see or talk to anyone I don't choose to, unless I go into town.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I've experienced both. Grew up in a city with a population of more than 1 million. Have lived 65 miles from little towns, too. 

The biggest difference I see is in how the two groups view property rights. 

City people want their little piece to be their own. The get grumpy if kids run across their yard or if a ball gets in their yard, but they want to be able to drive all over my place and are surprised that my "cows belong to anyone." And that I don't appreciate them letting Fido chase them. Or that I throw them out when they camp near a stock tank so they can have water, but that means the cattle, horses and wildlife don't drink.

And when they move here, saying they want to co-exist with nature, they then complain when the deer defecate in their yard muddy their ponds and eat their flowers or garden. They build bigger fences and keep the deer, antelope and elk out. But when the wild animals move to more welcoming areas and they no longer see them, they accuse the local neighbors of having poached all the animals just because they heard someone target practicing.

They are really ignorant. Too many aren't willing to learn. 

Rural people, however, will respect your and their property.


----------



## sweetpea (Mar 7, 2014)

boots said:


> Rural people, however, will respect your and their property.


I wish that were the case here. Back in the city, people allowing their dogs to free roam was unheard of. You just didn't do it. Out here...I'm the weird one because I have a fenced yard and don't allow my dogs to roam. Then I'm the ***** because I don't want their dogs in my yard messing with our dogs. I don't want them pooping on my front lawn, chasing my kid, etc. My neighbors let their 3 dogs free roam. Their reasoning? There's no leash law. But heaven forbid someone yell at their dog or chase it off. Like the other day. A lady was bicycling down the street, and their great pyreneese ran out into the street, barking and chasing after her. She yelled and kicked at the dog to get away from her. My neighbors had the audacity to get mad at the woman for yelling at their dog after it left their property and went after her. As if she had no right to ride a bike on a public road past their house. It's probably my biggest pet peeve. I don't let my dogs poop on their lawn or harass them, why am I daily having to chase their dog back home and pick up their dogs poop off my front lawn?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

sweetpea said:


> I wish that were the case here. Back in the city, people allowing their dogs to free roam was unheard of. You just didn't do it. Out here...I'm the weird one because I have a fenced yard and don't allow my dogs to roam. Then I'm the ***** because I don't want their dogs in my yard messing with our dogs. I don't want them pooping on my front lawn, chasing my kid, etc. My neighbors let their 3 dogs free roam. Their reasoning? There's no leash law. But heaven forbid someone yell at their dog or chase it off. Like the other day. A lady was bicycling down the street, and their great pyreneese ran out into the street, barking and chasing after her. She yelled and kicked at the dog to get away from her. My neighbors had the audacity to get mad at the woman for yelling at their dog after it left their property and went after her. As if she had no right to ride a bike on a public road past their house. It's probably my biggest pet peeve. I don't let my dogs poop on their lawn or harass them, why am I daily having to chase their dog back home and pick up their dogs poop off my front lawn?


 There may not be leash laws where you live, but there are laws against having aggressive dogs or dogs that pose a danger to passerbys. 

Here dogs that wander onto a neighbor's property may be shot legally. And no one would take a dog uninvited to another's ranch. Just not done.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Let's not overthink this. People for the most part are the same. They have similar worries and share similar problems. Most people who live in a large city still work, dine and shop in a 5 mile radius. That area in effect is their home turf. Big cities are typically just made up of a lot of small neighborhoods unless you want to be somewhat bold and live in the heart of downtown. ( tough parking and tough crime).
So the people exiting in the areas aren't really that different. 
The only difference that I have noticed is quite often in small towns their families and relatives are their as well. I think that is a big plus as it provides you with a strong foundation.
I'm a city guy, but have always envied the idea of staying in the same place you grew up.


----------

